# I fully support Gun Laws!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes boys and girls, yours truly 100% supports 2 Gun Laws.

1. THE SECOND AMENDMENT OF THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
2. PRIVATE PROPERTY RIGHTS AS DEFINED BY STATE LAW. A PROPERTY OWNER HAS THE RIGHT BACKED BY STATE LAW TO ALLOW OR DISALLOW ARMS ON HIS PROPERTY.

That's it ladies and gentlemen, lesson over.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Works for me.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree 100% .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't plan on retreating and taking any steps backwards. Too many lives sacrificed have given me these rights.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No disagreement with that.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I thought you lost your marbles till I read the rest, now I agree.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wish it were that simple all around.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes boys and girls, yours truly 100% supports 2 Gun Laws.
> 
> 1. THE SECOND AMENDMENT OF THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> 2. PRIVATE PROPERTY RIGHTS AS DEFINED BY STATE LAW. A PROPERTY OWNER HAS THE RIGHT BACKED BY STATE LAW TO ALLOW OR DISALLOW ARMS ON HIS PROPERTY.
> ...


In Florida, Number 2 is not merely state law, it is enshrined in the Florida State Constitution.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Very well put. The problem the Government has is that it considers your property, theirs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Florida, Number 2 is not merely state law, it is enshrined in the Florida State Constitution.


I always wear a sidearm while outside on my property, even if just mowing the lawn or going to the mailbox out on the road (technically, the mailbox is on the county right of way, and Florida law prohibits open carry, so I'm illegal for a moment or two). :vs_shocked:
Our gates stay closed and padlocked shut whether we're home or not. The gates are clearly marked No Trespassing, and Beware Of Dog, and I'm also clearly armed - the neighbors wave when they drive by, but they never stop. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Stopped for some pizza today, carrying as usual. Eating my food when I notice a "no firearms or weapons on the property" non legal type sign in the back dining area. I smile and keep eating. When I go to pay I notice the "unlicensed possession" legal notice behind the counter and wonder to myself, well, which is it lol.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Those 2 should be the only "Common Sense" gun laws we have...


----------

